

Hamming distance between two words - TTamm
http://stochastix.wordpress.com/2009/01/31/distance-between-two-words/

======
slpsys
That's...a great undergrad blog post that goes into much more detail than
necessary (and juggles symbology, IMO), but if you are going to go into so
much detail, why not discuss Levenshtein Distance?

------
biohacker42
Writing a little application which takes two words of equal length and prints
the valid words path from one the other is a great exercise. Staring with the
first word, change one letter at a time, so as to end up with a valid word in
the language of choice, until you have the other word. Try turning "comic"
into "flair".

This is difficult for a human to do. So do doing it code is interesting and
revealing.

------
jlees
Pretty cool stuff. My only objection is that it's easy to explain this stuff
in algebra, explaining it in plain English is a nice exercise for the reader.
;)

